# Do you have a black hole in your marriage?



## Bequia2010 (Jan 1, 2010)

We have been married 27 years. If you remove the core of the relationship consisting of ...intamacy....sex...comunication...the relationship is good. We work well together, we have raised sucessful children, we travel and anjoy each other's company, we have a beautiful home and friends. But for all intents and purposes, our sex life is nonexistant, no intimacy, and when we discuss the black hole, no communication. It is a black hole in the middle of our marriage and the rest of our marriage is slowly sliding into the hole. 

I have tried to explain this many times, and like "Day Late and a Dollar Short" he doesn't take it seriously. Now I am serious about getting a divorce. I copied "Day Late & Dollar Short" for him to read. I doubt it will make much differenct. I am like Dollar Short's wife. I have nothing left to give. 

Can we come back from this? How? Any suggestion will be appreciated.


----------



## bab123 (Dec 9, 2010)

Have you thought of going to marriage counseling? It might help. 
Would your husband go if you suggested it?


----------



## iowagal (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't know. We are having similar issues that I will post about, but ours are medically related as well, so I know what you are going through and I sure hope you find a way.


----------



## kendra2705 (Oct 31, 2010)

27 years is a long time to be married, if this is something that has only just happened then you could try getting help. It's a long marriage to give up on really I would try all sorts of avenues first before finishing , unless there is def no love there x good luck


----------

